# Unidentified Rex and Voigtlander Cameras



## SleepyLizard (Dec 2, 2003)

As mentioned in another thread I have two cameras which I know little about. If anyone knows their model, year and any interesting data on either I'd love to hear it.

Edit: Forgot to mention, both take 120 film.

*Voigtlander* 
I'm guessing this one would be 1940's to 1950's. A very solid well built feel to this one. Can't find any reference to it on the net. Does anyone recognise it and have any details.






*Rex* 
Made in England. seems to me like 1920's style. A very basic camera. There are no markings inside or out other than what you see in the photo.





Alan


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't have any ID info about your cameras, but I sure like that Voigtlander.  Awesome DOF scale!  That's always handy when you are guestimating the focus.  Have you tried finding a site that lists serial numbers?  I've been able to track down very exact info on Zeiss and Rollei cameras just with a serial number.  Somebody out there has to be keeping track of Voigtlander cameras.

Have you used the Voigtlander?  120 folders are one of my favorite camera designs.  I've been printing a bunch of pics of my daughter that I took earlier this year with a couple of 120 folders.  I am still amazed at the sharpness and quality.


----------



## SleepyLizard (Dec 2, 2003)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I sure like that Voigtlander.



Yes, so do I.  It seems in good condition except the back will not close tightly but then it only cost a fiver.  I have a couple of others which seem like they should work fine and I am tempted to run some film through them some day.

Alan


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 2, 2003)

You should get a roll of film and try it out.  Looks like it takes 6cm x 4.5cm frames; I think that's 16 shots on a roll of 120.

Some of these old folders do a pretty good job.  People get a kick when you pop it out and take their picture too.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 7, 2003)

OK, I'll give it a shot:

Voigtlander:  I believe you have a Bessa 66, a.k.a. Baby Bessa of later production.  The first run started in 1930 and had a pop-up viewfinder and no DOF.  Later the viewfinder was incorporated in the camera's top plate and a DOF was added.

Rex:  This is a stumper for me!  I thought it was an Ensign folder, as they have made many models.  I also thought to be a Selfix type, an inexpensive camera at the time.  But I am not 100% convinced.  Help, anyone?... :?: 

I hope this helps somewhat identify your folders.

Take care,

Dimitri


----------



## SleepyLizard (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you Dimitri. I looked up the Bessa 66 and one version is identical to mine.   I also discovered a serial number on the lens: A168751, so, perhaps one day I can find the exact year of manufacture.

I'm still confused about the Rex  Elsewhere on the Net, someone was asking about a similar Rex camera and it was suggested it may have been made by the Coronet Camera Co of Birmingham who apparently "badge-engineered" cameras for other retailers under a variety of names.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2003)

SleepyLizard said:
			
		

> I'm still confused about the Rex  Elsewhere on the Net, someone was asking about a similar Rex camera and it was suggested it may have been made by the Coronet Camera Co of Birmingham who apparently "badge-engineered" cameras for other retailers under a variety of names.



The Coronet Camera Co made cameras primarily of bakelite (sp?) and plastic, but I wouldn't be surprised a bit if they made this folder as well.  Hmm...  I'll give it a little more research.

Meanwhile enjoy your Bessa 66, it's an awesome little folder.


----------



## Henriksdal (Nov 30, 2005)

I've inherited a REX (http://static.flickr.com/25/68431037_ac14c8e231.jpg) like SleepyLizard's - a friend over on Flickr pointed me at this thread, in fact - and I was wondering if you've tried it out and have any tips.

I stuck a roll of 120 and tested it last week. I'm still excitedly waiting for the prints to be developed!


----------

